# Coding Anxiety and Depression



## Pam Crose (Feb 27, 2016)

On an outpatient laboratory order the DX states:  Anxiety and depression - F41.8.  There is no access to the physicians notes in our EMR.  Should we code this as F41.8 (mixed anxiety and depression) or code the anxiety and depression separately?  

Thanks


----------



## tag60 (Feb 27, 2016)

This was discussed in a post by davcn. You can enter that in the search box and see the discussion. In short, you would code them separately unless the provider has established a link between them. Hope this helps!


----------



## Pam Crose (Feb 27, 2016)

Thank you!


----------

